# Nuevo en el foro y triste...



## Argos (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola!

Mi nombre es Edilberto Rodriguez y soy nuevo en el foro, desgraciadamente también soy nuevo en este apasionante deporte, paso a comentar mi breve recorrido en el MTB o digamos mas bien breve recorrido en el ciclismo.

Hace como 15 años y buscando solución al pesimo transporte en mi ciudad (Querétaro, Mex.) y siendo estudiante mi presupuesto solo alcanzó para una bicicleta "bicicleta de montaña" (de juguete, dirian en bicimapas.com) que ya ni recuerdo la marca, sin embargo me sirvio perfectamente durante 3 o 4 años (sin que le modificara o cambiara absolutamente nada).
Obvio trabajando, estudiando y ahorrando en el transporte público (gracias a mi bici), tuve la oportunidad de comprarme un auto y pues la bici poco a poco quedo en un rincon en la casa, hasta que terminé vendiendola.

Practique deportes muchos años (15 años futbol americano, 1 año full contact, 2 años natación), sin embargo hoy a mis 33 años, casado, con un pequeño de 4 años, con otro que quiza ya viene en camino y con mi trabajo que resulta muy absorbente, no me había querido dar tiempo para hacer algo mas que mover los dedos en el teclado de la PC.

Un día platicando con mi esposa (quien si va al Gym) recordabamos (porque incluso así me conocio, con bici y sin auto) cuando los dias que descansaba en el trabajo (mesero) y siendo novios llegaba a su casa en mi bici y que ya entrada la noche, pedaleaba a mas no poder para llegar temprano a casa y que mis Papas no me regañaran y recordar esa sensación del viento fresco en la cara, el pedaleo, el brincar o esquivar banquetas, topes, coladeras y hasta peatones o choferes imprudentes me hizo comentarle que si tenia oportunidad me compraría una bici de montaña nuevamente para hacer un poco de ejercicio y por ende mejorar mi salud y condición física.

Hace como cuatro meses un día llegue de un viaje y me encontré en la cochera una flamante bicicleta de montaña roja, para mi preciosa... 

Como entre semana me es dificil salir a rodar, pues los sabados y domingos procuro recorrer al menos 20 kms por día y mi tiempo ha ido bajando y mejorando considerablemente hasta llegar a 1 hora o 1 hora y diez minutos aproximadamente (en planito y asfalto, aclaro).
Aunque me tengo que parar muy temprano en sabado o domingo (07:00 hrs) pues ya despues del desayuno los fines son para mi familia, el notar como mi condición ha mejorado empezó a generar en mi mayores deseos de retos.
Así pues empecé a buscar en la red sobre MTB y poco a poco encontré recomendaciones, etc., hoy ya salgo con casco, lentes, guantes y un botella de agua (antes terminaba como perro con rabia, pues no tomaba nada de agua), sin embargo la parte que me ha entristecido es que ya leyendo mas a fondo, me encuentro que mi actual bici sigue siendo "de juguete".

Se trata de una Turbo Diablo, que aunque es pesadisima, al menos me ha servido para ir mejorando mi condición y retomar este apasionante deporte.

El caso es que mientras puedo ahorrar para comprarme ahora si algo decente, tengo la inquietud de conocer gente en mi ciudad a la que pueda acudir para mejorar mi "entrenamiento" o con quien compartir un paseo en bicicleta.
He encontrado que existe un club llamados los Sampa Bikers (filial de los de Brasil), sin embargo no he podido contactar con ellos y no han respondido a mis correos.
Si saben de alguien que no tenga inconveniente en rodar con un novato (de esos que no saben ni arreglar una ponchadura) pues me avisan por favor..

Espero ir aprendiendo mucho de ustedes, leyendoles y sobre todo mejorando mi practica de este deporte, que aunque no me interesa entrar a alguna competencia (por ahora), si me ha fascinado y no veo la hora de ya tener una mejor bicicleta y lanzarme a la zona de la Sierra Gorda Queretana.

Saludos a todos y gracias por su atención!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

iHijole! Se contagio otro. Creo que te hacen falta unas Flux para andar de dia en dia y a lo mejor una Foes para la sierra. Puede que una Litespeed tambien.

En serio, felicidades. Que bueno que volviste a subir una bici y que te sirve igual para divertirte y para descrecer la panza. Por lo de con quien o a donde andar, realmente no se nada de eso como que me quedo en los EU y nomas me invito a este foro a veces para ver que pasa alla (ese pais me encanta). Si buscas nueva bici, recomendo no pensar muchisimo sobre que modelo o que marca te queda perfectamente- a ver si a rato ves una oferta para buena cleta, mas ligera y mas o menos el estilo que te conviene. Eso digo porque pareces a mi en que un dia ando bien feliz con lo que tenga (sea bicis, carros, pistolas, cameras, cualquiera cosa), y al ver algo diferente o tener algun problemita, luego luego me pongo a estudiar cada opcion y al cabo compro diez cosas (bicis, cameras,etc) buscando la perfeccion y no salen tanto mejor que la cosa original. Bueno, estoy un poco mejor con eso, pero sigo tantito enfermo de lo mismo. Bienvenido, Argos. Esperate un rato y luego vienen algunos que conocen mucho mas por ahi. Tambien saben mas de las bicis que yo. Hasta luego.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pues si te gusta y te sirve bien para lo que haces que importa que digan que es de juguete


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola Edilberto! Espero que regreses a este sitio para contar tus aventuras por Querétaro! Es una bonita ciudad, espero que disfrutes mucho la bici.

No te preocupes de tu bici, disfrútala y cuidala bien.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Muchas felicidades y no aflojes tu ritmo que ya llevas hasta ahora.
Si quieres cambiar de bici por una mejor y mas ligera en Queretaro estan los distribuidores de Specialized y Kona, ambas muy buenas bicis con diferentes modelos segun tus gu$to$ jeje
Saludos...:thumbsup:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

¿Triste? Con bici y familia, chamba y nene en camino... ¿triste? Mas triste estaria sin bici 
Es una bici que te servira para regresar al ciclismo. Es acero entiendo, asi que no te preocuparas por las fallas por fatiga del aluminio  
Y si de plano esta muy pesada, pues te sirve para condicionamiento fisico mientras te familiarizas y le quitas una lana al cochinito de tus hijos para el cochinito de la bici cuando te toque cambio de bici. 
Aqui no faltara quien te recomiende e instruya en como pegar un parche al reves y pelearte con la bomba portatil 

Bienvenido al club Turbo de MTBR. Mi primera bici fue una del K-Mart en los 80's luego una Nishiki del Swap-Meet... me lleve a la universidad una Huffy a principio de los 90's acero sin suspension y bajaba escaleras como si fuese competencia de Redbull. Y sobrevivio cuatro años con cambio de puños y cadena nada mas. Aun existe porque la deje en Monterrey en casa de un amigo. Ya trabajando me entro la fiebre Trek VW y consegui una que le monte a mi Jetta (que no era el Jetta Edicion Trek). Luego cambie por otra Trek que fue mi primera suspension. Use varias bicis prestadas y rentadas desde Specialized (Hardrock), "Mickey Mouse" hasta BMC que era de mi vieja del momento.
Abandone la bicicleteada como tu por varios años y la re-encontre nada mas y nada menos que... si asi es... con una Turbo :thumbsup: ... (Hay una realidad con los ensambladores y fabricantes mexicanos, pero ese esa es harina de otro costal)










Exito, ahorra y pedalea duro. Cuando llegue el cambio de bici nos avisas para mal aconsejarte 
PD. Primer mal consejo... no gastes mucho en accesorios, refacciones y upgrades aun. Si de verdad te va a dar la fiebre de la bici de montaña debes ahorrar un poquitin. Hay muchas rutas que de plano hay que cargar la bici o subidas que habra que bajarse por falta de piernas. Ni hablar de bajadas en donde solo quieres pensar en el camino y sus obstaculos, no en como fallara la bici. El aluminio o un acero cromoly mucho menos oversize que la Diablo con algunos componentes mas confiables para estar a millas de distancia de la civilizacion perseguido por un puma o teporocho es el siguiente paso. 

Eres el candidato perfecto para la *VolksFahrrad*... cuando estes listo para gastar tu dinero me llamas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Antes que nada, bienvenido!!!

Y por tu bici... todos empezamos igual. Hace unos añitos, yo traia una Turbo tambien. Una Excess. Y cualquier bici es buena para salir al monte... hace años rodabamos con bicis que eran bastante mas chafas que las bicis mas sencillas de hoy en dia.

Claro, hay bicis mejor que otras, pero en este deporte, lo bonito es que no todo es la maquina. Como dijera el Baron Manfred Von Richthoffen (alias El Baron Rojo)... "No es el avión, el el tipo que maneja el avión". Despues Lance Armstrong se lo fusiló e hizo su propia version... "No es la bici, es el tipo en la bici"

Asi que no te sientas mal... ya iras avanzando y como hacemos muchos, haciendo sacrificios, te haras de una mejor burrita. Cuando tu familia vea que esto es lo tuyo, seguro que te va a apoyar en tus locuras.

Te mando un abrazo!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bicis de juguete.*



Argos said:


> Hola!
> 
> me encuentro que mi actual bici sigue siendo "de juguete".
> 
> ...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

orlale bienvenido carnal... y pues que mas puedo decir que ya no hayan dicho?

pues bueno, la neta la neta, el cerro se disfruta un poco mejor con una bici un poco mejorcita. la que tienes te sirve bastante bien para lo que haces ahorita y aguanta bien el cerro. pero es mas facil con una mejorcita.

si quieres saber con quien rodar en queretaro (yo soy de puebla y los demas casi todos son del defectuoso) lo que te recomiendo es que busques alguna tienda de bicis en tu ciudad y les digas que quieres salir al cerro. ya sea que ellos (la tienda) te enseñe un domingo, o te contacte con gente que esté en tu nivel.


----------



## Argos (Nov 2, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus animos..
De verdad que es increible como unas cuantas rodadas han mejorado la condición..

Pues les platico que este año las cosas han cambiado en mi jale, ahora salgo mas temprano entre semana, pero tengo que trabajar los sabados 
Al menos tendre tiempo para rodar entre semana y mejorar tecnica..

Les platico que finalmente he encontrado a algunos ciclistas con los que salí algunos sabados (ahora tratare de hacerlo los domingos) y que me han puesto una novatada de pelicula, pero me ha fascinado tanto esa ruta que he regresado tres o cuatro veces mas..
Aun no la domino (sobre todo en la última subida) pero poco a poco y con algunos descansitos o a un ritmo mas leve he ido avanzando un par de kilometros mas cada rodada..
Las bajadas me han fascinado!!! no se si es mucho o poco (ustedes diran) pero el último sábado que tuve libre baje en el regreso a 41 kms por hora y la sensación fue maravillosa!!!
El pasado domingo me fuí al cerro de las campanas y a comparación de la primera vez que fuí y que solo dí media vuelta ahora me aguante 5 y si no fuera por la hora, creo que aguanto un poco mas..

Gracias por sus consejos

A rodar se ha dicho!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

que bueno argos ya veras que cada dia que pase te daràs cuenta que llegaste para ya nunca dejarlo... y te va a acimpañar por el resto de tus días...

Chale que sentimental me escuhe...:blush:  

si a rodar con un poco de ron ó vodka-whisky en el camel.. para llegar a la meta y como recompensa unas buenas chelas.. :arf: :ihih: :cornut: 

Saludos y luego invitas a rodar por allá.. aunque Last Biker me tire unos jitomatazos


----------

